# [CT] My friend in Seymour needs a new campaign!



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2002)

One of my best friends, the guy I learned to play the game with, is looking for a new campaign. He lives in Seymour but is willing to drive a bit. I think he's looking for a fun game, good role-playing and action mix, mature and creative folks.

Anyone have room?  Email me or post here!

Thanks!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 18, 2002)

I think we might be all set. I'll reopen this if the timing doesn't work out.  Thanks!


----------

